# LorAnn Gourmet oils for lip balm flavor?



## hobbiz (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok. I bought a twin pack of LorAnn gourmet super strong flavors and put about 4 drops in 20g lip balm batch. It seems not to be completely soluble into oils coz I saw some dots left in the bottom. In the flavor ingredients I see: Propylene Glycol, Artificial Flavor, Red3, Red 40. Anyone have experience in this?





Sorry the red dots in the bottom is quite hard to see with this pic.


----------



## carebear (Jan 2, 2010)

those are either glycerin or alcohol based flavors, neither of which is soluble in oils.  so, like honey, they won't incorporate completely and even if you can whip them into the balm they will eventually ooze out.


----------



## Harlow (Jan 2, 2010)

Some of her flavors are oil based & will work while others will not because of the reason carebea stated.


----------



## hobbiz (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. I sent them an e-mail for flavor oil confirmation too.  Still waiting, take me 3 days already. :cry:


----------



## flowerpower (Jan 4, 2010)

Propylene glycol is water-soluble only, so it will not incorporate into a lip balm.


----------



## hobbiz (Jan 6, 2010)

Here is my e-mail to LorAnn oils:


> "I purchased some LorAnn candy oils (twin pack) and used watermelon flavor for my lip balm. However when I poured it into my lip balm mix, it seems to not be soluable completely. Could you confirm me that this flavor oil is fine for lip balm crafting or there is another type of LorAnn flavor oil for it?"



And they answer: 





> "Thank you for your interest in LorAnn  Oils.  Our super strength flavorings do work in lip balm but it is very important to use a container that has a lid and then instead of stirring in the flavoring you will need to shake the lip balm and then it works much better."



So does it mean I can use it for making lip balm? Will it really ooze out or turning bad or rancid later? They make me confused


----------



## flowerpower (Jan 6, 2010)

hobbiz said:
			
		

> Here is my e-mail to LorAnn oils:
> 
> 
> > "I purchased some LorAnn candy oils (twin pack) and used watermelon flavor for my lip balm. However when I poured it into my lip balm mix, it seems to not be soluable completely. Could you confirm me that this flavor oil is fine for lip balm crafting or there is another type of LorAnn flavor oil for it?"
> ...



So does it mean I can use it for making lip balm? Will it really ooze out or turning bad or rancid later? They make me confused [/quote:2rarezfv]

There's no way for water and oil to incorporate, but if you shake it vigorously, it will create a quasi-emulsion that will fall apart eventually. If you leave the lip balm alone for a period of time, the flavoring oil will ooze out eventually. It's fine if you make it for your own use, but if you want to gift or sell, you're better off using oil-soluble flavor oils.


----------



## carebear (Jan 6, 2010)

hobbiz said:
			
		

> And they answer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course it makes you confused - They gave you a nonsense answer.


----------



## esskay27 (Nov 9, 2021)

Wouldnt it work if you added an emulsifier?  I Google and got this:
Natural Emulsifiers. Derived from plants and animals cells. These are presented as hydrated lypophilic colloids. Examples of stabilizers taken from plants are agar-agar, xanathan gum, mustard, honey and guar gum. Emulsifiers which are derived from animals can come either in the form of proteins such as eggs and soy beans which both contain lecithin. Another animal derivative is cholesterol.


----------

